
Facebook hacked? Anyone getting random texts from FB? - maz29
I am getting texts like these every few minutes?  Is there a vulnerability?  Domain is fb.com which means its not phishing.  I also had the thought that facebook is sending these out to link users phone numbers to their accounts (tin foil hat).<p>Click https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fb.com&#x2F;l&#x2F;2XXXXXXXXXXq  or use the code 2XXX2 on Facebook to create your account<p>7XXX2 is your Facebook confirmation code #fb
======
nanis
Someone is trying to create a Facebook account using your contact information.
Something that happens to me hourly, because people just cannot stop assuming
sinan@yahoo.com is their email address.

Don't confirm. Usually, the emails have a link where you can tell Facebook you
are not trying to open an account or reset your password. Carefully inspect it
before following it.

Ten years ago, I got fed up enough to write a post. It hasn't let up ;-)

[https://www.unur.com/sinan/outbox/070715-sinan-at-yahoo-
com....](https://www.unur.com/sinan/outbox/070715-sinan-at-yahoo-com.html)

